# Screen BottomBoard on TBH..Opinions



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas

I'm just about finished with my 4' TBH.

I'd love to get your opinion on whether I should have it screened or solid board bottom or
what I was thinking was screen with a board that is easily removable?

I'm new and really appreciate your reasons and why.

Thanks in advance for your help:}

Snookie


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

About 5 or 6 years ago I tried screened bottoms on 4 of my 8 TBH's. Of those 4, 2 died in winter and the other 2 were slower to build up in spring compared to the solid bottom board hives. Also, the TBH is very simple in design and works well. I like the KISS principle and found my best results keeping it that way. 
I think the open bottom is just too much ventilation.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I've had TBH for several years and have tried it all, (I think) I now screen all the bottom except about ten to twelve inches in the rear, that is where I start a new hive and let them build towards the front entrance. Since you don't have front entrances I suggest you screen the entire bottom and tack a piece of fiberglass ground cover sheet over the entire bottom for the first thirty day after installing bees, it will give them a dark place to work until they get some brood in the nest. The ground cover sheet you can get from lowes it shuts out most of the light but lets a good bit of air through. Don't leave it on more than a month it will collect debris and give a safe haven to insect larvae.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I like screens on langstroth just for hands-off inspection purposes and mite monitoring... to see whats dropping, pollen, active combs, larva poo, etc. otherwise I think they are a negative impact on the hive. Easy access for moths and beetles and slower build up. Bees don't like screened bottoms, they like to be confined, "sealed" in. 

Perhaps do a false bottom, screen with a hinged solid bottom.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

My original hive looks very similar to what you have built. I hope to build a new hive to take it out of service next year because it has a screened bottom board that just lets the pests in. I have watched Small Hive Beetles crawl right through the #8 mesh. The bees kept them at bay and I crushed all that I could but my second hive has a solid bottom and I like it MUCH better. Nowhere to hide! Well, not really because the solid followers that I have in it to divide it into nucs give them a refuge but not now that it is cold. That is a temporary situation though. The other change I made was to take out the center bottom entrances and put them on the sides near the ends at the top just below the roof overhang. Are you going to add a viewing window? It is a pain to put in but really helpful while you are learning.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like you have done a good job on the T bar hives. Screened bottom boards I don't recommend.

To much ventilation. And for your climate allow to much humidity to enter the hive. I built 50 for my langstroths 4 years ago.

Almost all have been turned into a solid now. They have uses but for standard practice in a humid environment with a lot of rain I think it is a bad idea.

Slower to build up in the cool humid spring nights. (in my area of TN)

Then during the honey flow (and winter) you need to have as dry a hive as possible. Good ventilation up top to allow them to keep the inside dry and during the honey flow minimize the time to dehydrate the honey.

That being said....... Opinions are like noses everyone's got one.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Colleen O. said:


> Are you going to add a viewing window? It is a pain to put in but really helpful while you are learning.


No....No viewing window:{

What I completed today is a bottom board with cabinet (what I call them) latches see pictures.

Where the board can snap in place over the screen should it need to be removed.

The reason I put up the poll to see if this was a good or bad idea:}

Thanks for your reply and info....


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Seems to be more for solid bottoms than screened bottoms. I have acquired permission to put bees on a friends property which is around two thousand acres of timber land in exchange for mentoring him on how to keep bees, ( langstroth. ) I have plans to place a twenty KTBH bee yard there. I will build half with solid bottoms and half with screened bottoms. I will report on the outcome about this time next year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming you put a tray in, it's not so much a bad idea as a waste of effort...
Assuming you don't put a tray in, it's a bad idea... they will often abscond and they will have too much ventilation.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hummmm...Poll results somewhat surprising so far...


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Howdy

Results now










Thanks for you votes so far:}


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I like my screened bottom board, with a solid slide out monitor board. The solid board gets coated with sticky/gooey stuff and the small hive beetles and grubs fall thru and suffocate. I'm assuming the varroa mites will too, if I ever have any


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

ruthiesbees said:


> I like my screened bottom board, with a solid slide out monitor board. The solid board gets coated with sticky/gooey stuff and the small hive beetles and grubs fall thru and suffocate. I'm assuming the varroa mites will too, if I ever have any


Groovy! :}


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hummm...shift to screen with removable bottom board


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Snookie 

Most of the experienced langstrom guys are moving away from screened bottom boards. I have solid bottoms on all my top bars and have had no trouble at all. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

10-4 Matt

Thank you for your response:}


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> langstrom 

? what's a "langstrom"? Langstroth maybe?


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry Michael and also my apologies to the good Reverand for messing up his name. I blame the lateness of the hour and the baby for not sleeping!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

GREAT thread.

And just as I have been suspecting, the screened bottoms are probably not the way to go.

All of my top bar hives are solid-bottom and are doing great.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> GREAT thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply:}

Looking hard at the results.....


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I put screened bottoms on all three of my hives and have since removed them. The bees prefer solid bottoms, and in Georgia, with our humidity and small hive beetles, they seem better able to control things. I also found a lot of pollen falling through, which seemed a waste to me. The bottoms of my hives now are solid but with holes that allow me to attach bottles for feeding or trapping beetles. The design doesn't allow excess airflow; I control ventilation through holes I cork or uncork as necessary. If you didn't see my earlier thread about it, here's the link to the photos. http://imgur.com/a/3YTzK


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Jon Wolff said:


> I put screened bottoms on all three of my hives and have since removed them. The bees prefer solid bottoms, and in Georgia, with our humidity and small hive beetles, they seem better able to control things. I also found a lot of pollen falling through, which seemed a waste to me. The bottoms of my hives now are solid but with holes that allow me to attach bottles for feeding or trapping beetles. The design doesn't allow excess airflow; I control ventilation through holes I cork or uncork as necessary. If you didn't see my earlier thread about it, here's the link to the photos. http://imgur.com/a/3YTzK


Hummmm..Very interesting:}

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

54/42/4 Results of poll so far:}


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Snookie, I don't think you've mentioned whether or not you plan to be relatively treatment free or not. I would think that would make a difference in whether you opted for a screened bottom board or not. And in my option, an observation window in the TBH is great addition, especially in the winter and you wonder how they are doing. Also when you have hives in an out-apiary, that owner may want to take a "peek".


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

ruthiesbees said:


> Snookie, I don't think you've mentioned whether or not you plan to be relatively treatment free or not. I would think that would make a difference in whether you opted for a screened bottom board or not. And in my option, an observation window in the TBH is great addition, especially in the winter and you wonder how they are doing. Also when you have hives in an out-apiary, that owner may want to take a "peek".


Hello 

Not sure my friend; ideally treatment free however; I'm to new and green that I'm not convinced I know anything except I'm itching to get started lol

Maybe I should treat for dat lol

Seriously though this site had been a God send so far.

Odd that you mention that observation window idea, I have plenty time and I think I will see if I'm skilled enough to be able to do that or not:}

TBH is built and being painted, NOW IS THE TIME to put a peek a boo glass in I suppose?

Peace B with U

Snookie


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

My 1 measly top bar hive has done fantastic this year with a solid bottom board.


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

I've built a couple mangum type top bar hives for next year. His design has a screen bottom board above a solid board...hopefully the bees will like the enclosed feeling and I'll still get to monitor for mites and kill shb's!


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

And the results are:

View Poll Results: Screened Bottom on TBH?
Voters: 26. This poll is closed .

Yes..Screened bottoms are Great 
1
3.85% 

No..Bad Idea 
10
38.46% 

With a EASILY removable board Yes 
15
57.69% 

Multiple Choice Poll. 

Thank you all for your votes and comments

Peace Bee with U!

Happy New Year


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Late to the thread, but I wouldn't go with screen bottoms. Even if you have a removable bottom you leave a great area for critters to hide. And if you don't have a removable bottom it would be pretty dang cold in there with these cold days we have been having.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

shannonswyatt said:


> Late to the thread, but I wouldn't go with screen bottoms. Even if you have a removable bottom you leave a great area for critters to hide. And if you don't have a removable bottom it would be pretty dang cold in there with these cold days we have been having.


10-4 I hear you:}
Thanks for the reply!
Peace Bee with U!


----------

